# Retirement Graduation



## SusieQ (Feb 21, 2015)

I am retiring as of April 1. For some reason I say I'm graduating instead of retiring-a Freudian slip?
 I am a nurse, so I know I can go back to work if I need to, but hope not!  My job involved lots of travel so when anyone asks if I will travel, I say NO. I have lots of projects in mind but they are tumbling around in my head and I don't know what to do first.


----------



## drifter (Feb 21, 2015)

Good for you. Hope  it works out like you want it to.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 21, 2015)

:wave:  Hi SusieQ   Welcome to the forum.

Hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 21, 2015)

Congratulations, take a week or more and go down to Galveston for R&R..


----------



## rporter610 (Feb 21, 2015)

Welcome, SusieQ.  There are many roads to travel in retirement.  No single road works for everyone.


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 21, 2015)

I'd like to hear about others' experiences during the first few months of retirement. Was it hard to adapt? 
Did it take awhile to settle into a routine? Maybe I will finally learn how to use this tablet!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi Susie.  Congrats and I hope all goes as you hoped.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 21, 2015)

Well SusieQ, that's what I call my daughter, it took me awhile to adjust. About 10 seconds I think. Just the fact that when Monday rolled around, I had a huge grin on my face. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 21, 2015)

Welcome SusieQ! :wave:   Congratulations on your upcoming retirement, enjoy and just go with the flow.  Stressing out about things like this will be history!  It took me no time at all to adapt, like Pappy said, no alarm clocks, you are able to do as you wish, it more than excellent!


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 21, 2015)

It's really hard not having to get up early, drive through traffic to a job I tolerated as a way to a means.  But I adjusted nicely...in about 1 minute.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 22, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> It's really hard not having to get up early, drive through traffic to a job I tolerated as a way to a means.  But I adjusted nicely...in about 1 minute.



I eased into retirement by depleting time owed the entire month before retirement...


----------

